# November 2015 Get Together



## Uglydog (Oct 26, 2015)

Those of you who were able to meet at my place this past summer may recall a tall guy by the name of Doug. Doug has asked that I extend an invitation to all the HM members to a post Thanksgiving gathering at his place in Milaca MN on Saturday November 28th from 1000 until whenever people go home (historically around 5pm). 

Doug is a corn and bean farmer who pays his bills by doing professional upscale woodworking. We are talking high buck elegant stuff. He has his own machine shop to make and repair his vintage wood working equipment. Evidently, Doug hosts this party every year. Historically, it was for woodworkers who would travel from several states to converge on his humble farm. He enjoyed everyones company at the Dayton "Summer Gathering" so much that he is hoping that some of you will travel North to his place. If anyone wants to meet at my place we can car pool from here. 

Plan is to vacate to the local restaurant for lunch. 

Doug has asked that you PM me for his contact information and address. He is also hoping for an estimated head count so he can have enough coffee on hand. 

I also look forward to seeing everyone again....

Daryl
MN


----------



## middle.road (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh man that would be cool to see his equipment. would love to picts of that shop... 
Shame it's a tad too far for us though.


----------



## wlburton (Oct 28, 2015)

I would love to go but I already have family plans for that weekend.  Maybe another time!

Bill


----------



## Terrywerm (Oct 29, 2015)

I am open that day, and since I missed the get together at your place, Daryl, I may just have to make an extra effort to get up to Milaca. I have not met Doug, but he sounds like an interesting individual. I will be in touch with you for details as the weekend draws closer.


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 1, 2015)

Daryl---I am checking to see if I have anything else planned---it does sound very interesting to see his shop and if others are going maybe I can hitch a ride from their place--I will keep tabs on these posts and will try to come----Dave


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 17, 2015)

Things have changed on my end, and my wife's sister and her husband will be here for Thanksgiving weekend along with my mother in law. So, I will not be able to make it up there.

Thanks just the same for posting this, Daryl!


----------



## Dave Smith (Nov 22, 2015)

Daryl---I was hoping to drive up to Jordan and ride with Terry to your place--but now he isn't going----It doesn't seem like there are any others closer interested, so I  better decline driving that far in winter---a bummer cause Doug's shops sound very interesting to me since I   like woodworking and metalworking.---take lots of pictures if you go up and tell Doug I'm sorry I missed out this time----Dave

*ps---are any members going up with you?


----------



## Uglydog (Nov 22, 2015)

Sounds like Dennis Danich and Ben are headed up (they participate on a different forum) and weren't able to make it to Dayton this past summer. Don Foreman is driving here and we will carpool up. A few of the guys from Tried & True are also going. 

Taking pics? It'd be like taking pics of your place in Lanesboro. So much cool stuff where do you start. Regardless, if Doug says its ok, then I'll capture a few interesting machines and post. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## Karl_T (Nov 22, 2015)

Tell Foreman I said Hey.  I'm stuck in FL and have to go fishing every day.


----------

